# Can I freeze canned food?



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes I do that all the time, because I have to! I give Muffin a little each day, and it will take 10 days to finish a can (you shouldn't keep opened food in the fridge that long without it going bad). And after the 4th day, she starts getting tired of it anyway.

So right after opening, I freeze half a can immediately. The first half is eaten within 3-4 days, and then thaw out the frozen part a day before serving. Nothing gets wasted that way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - I have frozen it in ice cube trays for a puppy. That way you can defrost just one or two cubes. And if they get bored, you can have two different flavours on the go!


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

fjm said:


> Yes - I have frozen it in ice cube trays for a puppy. That way you can defrost just one or two cubes. And if they get bored, you can have two different flavours on the go!


Ice cube trays - what a great idea!



ETA: how long can you keep an open can in the refigerator?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Annie and me said:


> Ice cube trays - what a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: how long can you keep an open can in the refigerator?


How fast do you want to grow your own science experiment? lol

I have noticed that canned food starts growing pretty fast. The ice cube tray idea is a great one. 

I also ball up canned food, bake it a bit and make meatball treats, but then, I have a bunch of large gluttons at my house, canned food doesn't last long at all here.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I havent had an issue with 4-5 days in the fridge.. altho the top layer changes color like an avacado does even tho it is covered. I was told by one company you could freeze their canned food.. havent needed to yet tho lol


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Annie and me said:


> Annie gets a very small amount of canned food mixed with her kibble. I buy the small cans, but because it takes so long to go through it, I end up throwing out about half the can (1 week after opening). Can I open the can and freeze small batches?


Oh one more thing about freezing canned food, please take the food out of the can and put in another container. The tin can can oxidize after it's opened, and can contaminate the food.


----------

